# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  سوال در مورد رد و بدل اطلاعات

## pooya1072

سلام
خواستم بدونم اگر ما بخواهیم اطلاعات بین دو بانک اطلاعاتی از طریق خطوط تلفن منتقل شود یا از طریق وب یا شبکه LAN ; آیا باید در sql server مشخص کنیم یا در برنامه ای که در آن بانک اطلاعاتی را بکار گرفته ایم باید تنظیمات را انجام دهیم و یا هر دو.
سوال رو بهتر بپرسم.اینکه طریقه ارتباطی ما خطوط تلفن یا وب یا شبکه LAN باشه کجای SQL SERVER مشخص میشه.
در این زمینه سورس آموزشی سراغ دارید ؟

----------


## pooya1072

سلام مجدد
سوالم رو خیلی مختصر می کنم تا شاید جوابی بگیرم.
برای انتقال اطلاعات بین دو بانک اطلاعاتی آیا می توان از خطوط تلفن استفاده کرد؟
مثلاً شماره تلفن ... رو می گیرم و بعد از برداشتن گوشی تلفن  یا برقراری اتصال مورد نظر , اطلاعات انتقال پیدا کنه؟

----------


## taknavaz123

براي  انتقال طالاعات بين دوبانك اطلاعاتي كه در نقاط مختلف قرار دارن احتياج به آي پي استاتيك داري تا اينجوري دوتا ديتابيس بتونن همديگرو در دنياي نت پيدا كنن.
تو شبكه داخلي هم كه همين آي پي هاي معمولي كافيه

----------


## pooya1072

با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز
اگه میشه درباره ای پی استاتیک یه کم توضیح بدید یا یه Reference که واضح این مورد رو توضیح داده باشه معرفی کنید. من خیلی دنبال این مساله بودم.هر چی هم سرچ کردم سورس درست و حسابی پیدا نکردم.

----------


## taknavaz123

آی پی استاتیک توضیح خاصی نداره.ببین شما الان هر بار که وارد اینترنت میشید یه آی پی از طرف provider براتون اختصاص داده میشه تا gateway شما برای ورود به دنیای اینترنت باشه.
این آی پی مدام تغییر میکنه.
اما اگه تشریف ببرید به جایی که ازش خدمات اینترنت میگیرید و ازشون درخواست آی پی استاتیک کنید بهتون یه آی پی ثابت اختصاص میدن.دیگه اینجوری هر با که وارد نت میشید با همون آی پی وارد میشید.در واقع اینجوری یه آدرس ثابت دارید که بوسیله این آدرس ثابت میتونید بین دوتا دیتابیس راه دور هم ارتباط برقرار کنید

----------

